# Γιατί τα λεξικά αβλεπτούν το αβλεπί; Γιατί άλλοι το γράφουν «αβλεπεί»; Και τι πά' να πει «αβλεπτί»;



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Το ρήμα _αβλεπτώ_ είναι κακόσημο· σημαίνει "παραβλέπω, παρορώ, παραλείπω, κάνω λάθος/απροσεξία, αμελώ". Το _αβλεπτώ_ παράγει με τη σειρά του άλλες δύο κακόσημες λέξεις, το _αβλέπτημα_ και την _αβλεψία_. Επίσης, από το _αβλεπτώ_ παίρνουμε και το επίρρημα _αβλεπτί_ ή _αβλεπεί_. Όμως, τα ΛΚΝ, Κριαράς (1998), Δημητράκος (επίτομο), Βοσταντζόγλου και Πρωίας δεν λημματογραφούν το _αβλεπτί/αβλεπεί_ — κάποιος μπορεί να τα βρει μόνο στα λεξικά του Κέντρου. Τέλος, ο Γεωργακάς λημματογραφεί _αβλεπίς_ με έτυμον το _αβλεπώ_, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό είναι σωστό (και το λήμμα και το έτυμον).

Στοιχεία χρήσης από γκουγκλεύσεις: 4620 _αβλεπί_, 1260 _αβλεπεί_, 35 _αβλεπτί_, 3 _αβλεπίς_. Προφανώς, τα πολλά λόγια επιρρήματα σε _-τί_ (_αμαχητί_, _ανεπιστρεπτί_, _ανωμοτί_, _απνευστί_, _ασκαδραμυκτί_, _ασυζητητί_, _ατιμωρητί_, _ελληνιστί/αγγλιστί/γαλλιστί_ κ.τ.ό., _παπαγαλιστί_, _χιαστί_ και τόσα άλλα), σε συνδυασμό με τον ίδιο το σωστό τύπο _αβλεπτί_ και συνεπικουρούμενα από το ότι το _αβλεπεί_ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε πολλά λεξικά, οδηγούν πολύ κόσμο στο να γράφει _αβλεπί_.

Βέβαια, ακόμη κι αν το περιείχαν όλα τα λεξικά, το 'χει η μοίρα πολλών λόγιων επιρρημάτων σε _-εί_ να ανορθογραφούνται με _-ί_ (ή και με _-ή_ αν υπάρχει συναφές θηλυκό ουσιαστικό): Έτσι, θα βρούμε ουκ ολίγα _*αυτολεξί_, και λιγότερα _*αυτολεξή_, _*αυτοστιγμί_, _*αυτοστιγμή_ κλπ.

Τα ερωτήματά μου:
α. Γιατί το _αβλεπεί_ δεν λημματογραφείται σε παλιότερα και νεότερα λεξικά; Είναι τόσο πρόσφατη κατασκευή (για τα δεδομένα των Πρωίας, Δημητράκου κλπ), αλλά τόσο πολύ λόγια (για τα ΛΚΝ, Κριαρά);
β. Πώς συνέβη και μία κακόσημη λέξη, με ήδη δύο εξίσου κακόσημα παράγωγα, δίνει ξαφνικά ένα παράγωγο που είναι ουδέτερο σε χροιά, για να μην πω ακόμη και εύσημο; Διότι η σημασία του _αβλεπτί/αβλεπεί_ "με κλειστά μάτια, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη" δηλώνει μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη — κι αυτό είναι θετικό στοιχείο. Γιατί _αβλεπτί_ να μη σημαίνει το αναμενόμενο, δηλαδή "με παροράματα και αβλεψίες, αμελώς", και αντί γι' αυτό σημαίνει "με τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη";


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Να προσθέσω εδώ (το αρχικό μου μήνυμα ανέβηκε αρχικά μισό διότι ο σέρβερ του φόρουμ εκτίμησε ότι το παράκανα στην αναμονή), ότι το Πρωίας λημματογραφεί και τα ακόλουθα σχετικά-άσχετα (σεις αποφασίζετε) επίθετα:
*αβλεπής, -ής, -ές* ο μη άξιος να βλέπεται, ευτελής, ασήμαντος
*άβλεπος, -η, -ο* ο ουδέποτε ή σπανίως βλεπόμενος, αόρατος, αθώρητος


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2008)

Να σημειωθεί ότι ούτε η Α' έκδ. του Μπαμπινιώτη έχει κανένα τέτοιο λήμμα, ούτε αβλεπί ούτε αβλεπτί, ούτε αβλεπής, μόνο αβλέπτημα.

Η λέξη ξαναήρθε ορμητικά στη μόδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, ίσως και από την ορολογία της πόκας και του χρηματιστηρίου -όπου κάποιος αγόραζε μετοχές ή ποντάριζε τα ρέστα του αβλεπί (< sans voir). Στην πόκα, υπήρχε ανέκαθεν. Εκτός πόκας, όχι και τόσο.

Στο ορθογραφικό του Κέντρου πράγματι έχει και αβλεπεί και αβλεπτί. Αμφιβάλλω όμως αν είναι λόγιο επίρρημα ή ποκαδόρικο. Αρχαίο πάντως δεν είναι, το μόνο που υπάρχει στα αρχαία είναι το επίθ. αβλεπής, κι αυτό με σχεδόν άπαξ εμφάνιση. Υπόψη ότι αβλεπής είναι κι αυτό κακόσημο, ο ανάξιος να βλέπεται, ο φαύλος, ο ουτιδανός, λέει το ελληνικό Λίντελσκοτ. Κι ο Σταματάκος έχει το αβλεπής.

Προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω ότι υπήρξαν ποτέ αυτές οι λέξεις, αβλεπεί και αβλεπτί. Φοβάμαι μην είναι Κεντρώο εφεύρημα.

Πρόσεξε πώς το έχει ο Γεωργακάς που δούλεψε με βάση κόρπορα κι όχι τις επιθυμίες του. Αβλεπίς.

Επαναλαμβάνω, μάλλον είναι ποκαδόρικη λέξη, μετάφρ. του sans voir. Οπότε, είναι σωστό το αβλεπί. Ή, αβλεπή ("τα πάω αβλεπή").


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2008)

Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στο Αντίστροφο, που στα δεκάδες επιρρήματα σε -τί περιλαμβάνει ακόμα και το _ανιδρωτί_. Εκεί τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ότι δεν πέρασε κάποιο περίεργο φίλτρο. Θα το αποδώσω απλώς σε έλλειμμα της βάσης τους. Αν τα ψάξεις στο ilsp, τζίφος κι εκεί.

Επίσης, δεν θεωρώ ότι σχηματίστηκε και νοηματοδοτήθηκε από το _αβλεπτώ_, γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχουμε και _αβλεπτί_ και _αβλεπεί_. Η πρώτη του σημασία ήταν «χωρίς καν να το κοιτάξω» (α + βλέπω).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Αυτό υποψιάστηκα κι εγώ — ότι δηλαδή η αναγωγή στο _αβλεπτώ_ από μέρους του ΛΝΕΓ ήταν μάλλον παρετυμολογική ή εξ ανάγκης λόγω έλλειψης (ή άρνησης αποδοχής άλλης) πειστικότερης ετυμολόγησης. Είναι τόσο εύκολο να βγει από το _α+βλέπω_ και κατάληξη _-ί_ κατά το _ταπί_ (_tapis_, που ενδεχομένως εξηγεί και το _-ίς_ του _αβλεπίς_), και τόσο τραβηγμένη η συσχέτιση με το _αβλεπτώ_, που γι' αυτό κι εγώ σας ρώτησα εσάς που τα ξεύρετε ετούτα καλύτερα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2008)

Ζαζ, νομίζω ότι έβγαλες λαβράκι. Θέλω να πω, μια λαϊκή λέξη μπορεί και να μην έχει λημματογραφηθεί σε προηγούμενα λεξικά, κιας είναι παλιά. Μια λόγια όμως; 

Διότι πέρα από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου, πουθενά δεν βρήκα το *αβλεπεί ούτε το *αβλεπτί. Ούτε στον Δημητράκο, ούτε στο ΠάπυροςΛαρούς, ούτε στο σώμα της Ελευθερίας, ούτε στο σώμα του Εμπρός, ούτε στο σώμα του Σκριπ (εντάξει: το ψαχτήρι τους δεν είναι τέλειο· πάντως δεν βρήκα τίποτα).

Όσο περισσότερο το σκέφτομαι, τόσο μου εδραιώνεται η φριχτή υποψία ότι δεν υπάρχουν *αβλεπεί και *αβλεπτί και ότι είναι κατασκευασμένα από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου πάνω στο υπαρκτό χαρτοπαικτικό "αβλεπί".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2008)

Επειδή, Νίκο, την ίδια φριχτή υποψία έχω πλέον κι εγώ, τολμώ να πω ότι το Κέντρο έπραξε ανεύθυνα με το να φυτέψει στα καλά καθούμενα μία τριτυπία σε μία λέξη που είχε ήδη καθιερωθεί, και την οποία θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να λημματογραφήσει αβλεπί αποφεύγοντας να παραδοθεί στην ακατανίκητη παρόρμηση να σκαρφιστεί «ορθούς» τύπους.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2008)

Ομολογώ ότι χτες είχα μιλήσει πριν κοιτάξω μια πηγή που τη χρησιμοποιεί το Κέντρο στα λεξικά του -μου ήρθε φλασιά σήμερα καθώς πήγαινα στη δουλειά και ήμουν μάλιστα σχεδόν βέβαιος πως σ' αυτή την πηγή, τη Συναγωγή νέων λέξεων του Κουμανούδη (1900 περ.) θα έβρισκα το *αβλεπεί ή και το *αβλεπτί. 

Όμως, στον Κουμανούδη υπάρχει μόνο Αβλαβίδης, αβληχρότης και αβολιδοσκόπητος -παναπεί ούτε εκεί λημματογραφούνται οι ύποπτοι -τι λέω ύποπτοι, σχεδόν σίγουρα ένοχοι- τύποι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2008)

Γερή δόση Σαραντάκου σήμερα.

Σούμα του παραπάνω θέματος εδώ.

Και στην κυριακάτικη Αυγή, Από τη σχολή στο σκουλαρίκι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

Με ένα χρόνο καθυστέρηση, θέλω να επισημάνω ότι το νήμα αυτό ξεκίνησε με το ερώτημα "γιατί τα λεξικά αβλεπτούν το αβλεπεί" (ασχέτως ορθογραφίας, εντέλει), και κατέληξε στο ερώτημα "γιατί ο Μπαμπινιώτης το γράφει με -εί και γιατί εφευρίσκει το 'αβλεπτί' ". Σωστό, ολόσωστο κι αυτό· δε λέω. Ωστόσο, αυτός τουλάχιστον την κατέγραψε τη λέξη, έστω αλλάζοντάς της ελαφρώς τα φώτα, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. Αντιθέτως, το ΛΚΝ δεν την κατέγραψε καθόλου, παρά την εμφάνισή της (αλλέως πως) στον Γεωργακά.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2015)

Και το ΧΛΝΓ είναι της σχολής ότι το αρχαίο ρ. _αβλεπτώ _μας έδωσε το επίρ. _αβλεπτί _(πότε όμως; — αυτό δεν μας το λέει), το οποίο και λημματογραφεί κανονικά, προσθέτοντας ότι οι τύποι _αβλεπί _& _αβλεπεί _είναι καταχρηστικοί.
Για να δικαιολογείται όμως η καταχρηστικότητα, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει καταγραμμένη η χρήση του _αβλεπτί_, και στη συνέχεια κάποιοι ομιλητές που υποτίθεται το παρετυμολόγησαν από το _α- (στερ.) + βλέπω_ να το παραφθείρουν σε αβλεπí και, μη γνωρίζοντας πώς ορθογραφείται, να το γράφουν άλλοι με _-ί_ κι άλλοι με -_εί_. Έχουμε όμως στοιχεία για κάτι τέτοιο; Ή απλώς άρχισε πρώτα ο κόσμος να λέει αβλεπí, όντως από το _α+βλέπω_, κι ήρθαν κατόπιν οι λόγιοι και με διάθεση διόρθωσης το γέννησαν εκ των υστέρων απ' το _αβλεπτώ_;


----------



## gregan (Feb 17, 2017)

Το Χρηστικό πάντως το θέλει _αβλεπτί _και καταχρ. _αβλεπί_. Όπως κι αν έχει το πράγμα, γνώμη μου είναι ότι εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια αυτή θα μπορούσε να περάσει. Η ουσία είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείται ακριβώς έτσι και περί ορέξεως... Μύρια άλλωστε τα παραδείγματα λέξεων που άλλαξαν σημασία.


----------



## Themis (Feb 17, 2017)

gregan said:


> γνώμη μου είναι ότι εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια αυτή θα μπορούσε να περάσει. Η ουσία είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείται ακριβώς έτσι


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Αν όντως την έχεις αντιληφθεί να χρησιμοποιείται "ακριβώς έτσι", πες μας πού τη συνάντησες. Αν πρόκειται για δυο-τρεις δημοσιογραφίσκους που γράφουν με τα λαθολόγια στο χέρι και σπέρνουν άφθονα μαργαριτάρια στο διάβα τους, και το διέπραξαν μετά την πιθανολογούμενη λεξικογραφική εφεύρεση, δεν το θεωρώ ισχυρό στοιχείο. Αν όμως στα καφενεία οι χαρτοπαίκτες έχουν αρχίσει να λένε "αβλεπ*τ*ί", να το κουβεντιάσουμε.


----------



## gregan (Feb 20, 2017)

Themis said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς. Αν όντως την έχεις αντιληφθεί να χρησιμοποιείται "ακριβώς έτσι", πες μας πού τη συνάντησες. Αν πρόκειται για δυο-τρεις δημοσιογραφίσκους που γράφουν με τα λαθολόγια στο χέρι και σπέρνουν άφθονα μαργαριτάρια στο διάβα τους, και το διέπραξαν μετά την πιθανολογούμενη λεξικογραφική εφεύρεση, δεν το θεωρώ ισχυρό στοιχείο. Αν όμως στα καφενεία οι χαρτοπαίκτες έχουν αρχίσει να λένε "αβλεπ*τ*ί", να το κουβεντιάσουμε.



Εννοώ ότι το Χρηστικό γράφει πως ο σωστός τύπος είναι _αβλεπτί_ ενώ το _αβλεπί_ και _αβλεπεί_ είναι καταχρηστικός. Και η ερμηνεία του αβλεπτί είναι _χωρίς ιδιαίτερη εξέταση, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσοχή ή σκέψη_. Διότι καθώς διαβάζω στο φόρουμ ούτε το αβλεπί θεωρείται 100% σωστό. Οπότε, μόνο το Χρηστικό, αναφέρει τον τύπο αβλεπτί με την ίδια έννοια. Τα ίδια με τη Zazula λέω και με το ακριβώς έτσι εννοώ τον ορισμό: χωρίς να δω κάτι, χωρίς να εξετάσω κάτι. Παρεμπιπτόντως οι χαρτοπαίκτες πάντα αβλεπί θα λένε, σωστό ή λάθος. Και, τέλος, η λέξη αβλεπί, αβλεπεί ή έστω, σύμφωνα με το Χρηστικό, αβλεπτί, φαίνεται να έχει καθιερωμένη χρήση, χρησιμοποιείται "ακριβώς έτσι". Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός αυτή τη φορά.:)


----------



## gregan (Feb 20, 2017)

*Και για να επιμείνω λίγο ακόμη:*
Επειδή η λέξη αβλεπί, αβλεπεί ή έστω, σύμφωνα με το Χρηστικό, αβλεπτί, φαίνεται να έχει καθιερωμένη χρήση, χρησιμοποιείται "ακριβώς έτσι" και παρόλο που οι τύποι δεν φαίνονται να προκύπτουν από κάπου δεν παύουν, ωστόσο, να χρησιμοποιούνται, καταχρηστικά ή μη, και κατά τη γνώμη μου πρέπει να γίνουν αποδεκτοί. Με λαθροχειρίες ή χωρίς. Ένα απλό παράδειγμα: υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην καταλάβει κανείς τι λες όταν πεις (ή γράψεις)"το δέχτηκα αβλεπί";


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2018)

Κι ο Πατάκης αγνοεί το _αβλεπί_, θεωρεί ορθό το *αβλεπτί*, και βάζει παράλληλο τύπο το *αβλεπεί*:






Αντίθετα, ο Κάτος έχει μόνον *αβλεπί *και καθόλου _αβλεπεί _ή _αβλεπτί_:


----------

